# eSports



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

I know much you are elderly peoples UwU but does anyone watch eSports? It is professional video gaming...

I have been watching The OverWatch League from last year and it is much excitement 






​


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I have never seen a match, but I just heard about this a week or so ago on The Daily Show. I was rather amazed to learn that some people have made well over a million $ (US).


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Young, but have been following SSBM scene since 2015 and now SSBU scene. Very exciting to watch, and a nicer community than most other eSports.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Young, but have been following SSBM scene since 2015 and now SSBU scene. Very exciting to watch, and a nicer community than most other eSports.


Yes I play Smash Nintendo has a nicer fanbase compared to other platforms


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

mmsbls said:


> I have never seen a match, but I just heard about this a week or so ago on The Daily Show. I was rather amazed to learn that some people have made well over a million $ (US).


The tickets and the merchandise is very much super expensive. Mother and Father had taken me last year to the OWL Finals in New York City. it was I think €50-60 per shirt etc.


----------

